# back in thegym can use some advice



## kenc (May 11, 2014)

Hi everyone after hurting my back twenty years a go i decided to get back in gym and lift away. Does anyone have any advice for eating and supps on a tight budget ? Any advice would be truly appreciated, Thanks


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 11, 2014)

tuna ,chicken, eggs, meats, turkey,fish,-oats,fruits,greens,rice-water thats the food i like...dont cost much...supps i like fish oil and multi v and NAC...go slow at first in the gym with time things pick up


----------



## mistah187 (May 11, 2014)

bundy nailed it on food. there is a nice vid on youtube by the ox. i think its called bodybuilding on a budget. ill go find it. it basiaclly shows you how to get a week of food for 50 bux at the store. as far as supplements just buy more food. for me if i had to have one supp it would be glutamine. its super cheap too. 
Definitely start slow in the gym. high reps like 15 to 20. almost more of a dynamic stretch than a workout for a couple weeks.


----------



## mistah187 (May 11, 2014)

its called big on a budget with the ox

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNctsEFp7Zs


----------



## kenc (May 11, 2014)

Thanks mistah187 more great advice and great video!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 11, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> tuna ,chicken, eggs, meats, turkey,fish,-oats,fruits,greens,rice-water thats the food i like...dont cost much...supps i like fish oil and multi v and NAC...go slow at first in the gym with time things pick up



^^^ THIS ^^^ has you covered as per diet & supps. 

On training, since you mentioned you were injured 20 years ago, I'll infer that you're a Grey Beard like myself. I personally have found DC Training to fit my goals very well, both in terms of strength progression / competition with one's self as well as recovery time (I ruin a 3-day split). Take your time, let your body relearn form and you'll be feeling strong sooner than you think.


----------



## kenc (May 11, 2014)

Thanks nbleSavage yep 48. i love the advice!


----------



## Jada (May 12, 2014)

Go to Bj's ..... u get alot for u r money


----------



## snake (May 12, 2014)

There's a cheap protein powder I get a  Wal-Mart. It's about $16 for about 28-30 servings of 30 grams of protein. I hit it in the morning so I don't need a big meal. Breakfast protein sources seem to be fatty.  If you have a place to store them, a 50 lb bag of potatoes can be snagged at the local farms for cheap.


----------



## AlphaD (May 12, 2014)

My advice would be exactly what Bundy said above on food.  On your training, you have been out of it for twenty years......just get in the gym and get you body acclimated to lifting again.  Dont get crazy or care how much you are doing weightwise. Just get yourself lifting some moderate weights for a month, and then start to set your sites on a goal you want to accomplish.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 12, 2014)

Go to wal-mart on fridays not sure if its fridays everywhere but look for the yellow stickers it's for meats that are 1 day from expiring 1/2 the price or less


----------

